# Silicone Slab Mold...Pure Awesomeness!



## christinak (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/soap-...-12-rectangle-tray-1701-soap-mold-23-95-each/

That's the one I just bought and I LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!  :clap:

I know that most people swear by their wooden molds but I seriously don't know why anyone would go to the trouble when they could have this!  It is so super easy and the soap is nice and squared off, uniform in size and shape, and pops right out!  Clean up is a snap, nothing sticks.  This is definitely my new favorite mold....I cannot WAIT for my silicone loaf to arrive!


----------



## mel z (Apr 22, 2013)

Enabler! Lol.

I will not buy, I will not buy, I will not buy.

Seriously looking at it though. Budget says not right now. You will have to update on how it works out for you when you get it, please.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 22, 2013)

I have this mold as well.  And I give a big thumbs up!!!  Especially if you have a single color soap.


----------



## panzerakc (Apr 22, 2013)

I have three or four of those, and also love them with a love that will not die!  

One odd thing about these molds:  they will acquire the scent of the last soap made in them, but it doesn't transfer to the next batch.  In fact, if you make, say, a batch of peppermint, the mold will smell like peppermint.  If your next batch is citrus of some kind, not only will the citrus not pick up the peppermint, but the mold will then smell like citrus.

This is one of the reasons why I say I think there is an element of voodoo in soap making.  

Congratulations on your acquisition.

Anita


----------



## christinak (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, I did use it already Mel!   It's so great!  If you are looking for a mold, get it!  I will let you know about the loaf when it comes.  I am super excited.  You wouldn't believe how easily it popped out.


----------



## squigglz (Apr 22, 2013)

I use silicone loaf molds :3 I don't think I could ever go to wood at this point, the silicone is just too convenient for me! I may have to buy that one too-it looks easier to use than my current MP molds :3


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 22, 2013)

panzerakc said:


> This is one of the reasons why I say I think there is an element of voodoo in soap making.



That made me think of this: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIcqI32aqzk[/ame]


----------

